
Ben Carson’s insane gun control arg. points Americans towards armed insurrection - smalera
http://qz.com/521137/what-exactly-is-ben-carson-advocating-for-america-when-it-comes-to-hitler-the-holocaust-and-gun-control-laws/
======
AnimalMuppet
FTA: "To follow Carson’s logic to its extreme when it comes to the US,
however, is perhaps more troubling then indulging his dabbles in historical
fiction. Since the end of the American Revolution, the US has been a nation
governed by rule of law, not by tyrants or dictators. Presidents leave office
after one term or two, not by the barrel of a gun or the hands of an angry
mob. They sit next to their successor as he assumes power, on the steps of the
Capitol building."

True, but go further back. In the Revolutionary War, arms in private hands,
organized as militias, were a major part of overthrowing the existing
government. The people who did that wrote the Second Amendment. They did not
have hunting in mind, or defending your home against intruders. They hand in
mind that the people should have enough arms to form a fighting force to
powerful enough to at least help in taking down a foreign invader (or the
government in power).

------
veddox
Quote from the HN guidelines:

"Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or disasters,
or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-
topic."

Much as I would love to discuss Mr. Carson and his view on guns and history, I
don't think HN is the right place to do so. Sorry :-(

~~~
pavornyoh
I agree with @Veddox. Another forum I am on practically locks thread that
pertains to politics right after creation. They have it clearly in the TOS.
Politics in general can turn into a heated debate and bring the worse in
people IMO.

